# Wonder Woman: Gegen die DC-Heldin haben Batman & Co. keine Chance!



## CarolaHo (2. Juli 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Wonder Woman: Gegen die DC-Heldin haben Batman & Co. keine Chance!* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Wonder Woman: Gegen die DC-Heldin haben Batman & Co. keine Chance!*


----------



## Talisman79 (2. Juli 2017)

verdient.der film is klasse geworden.


----------



## Schalkmund (2. Juli 2017)

> Mund-zu-Mund-Propaganda


*gnihihihi*


----------



## Batze (2. Juli 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> verdient.der film is klasse geworden.


Was aber wohl Hauptsächlich an Prodagonistin  Gal Gadot liegt und nicht am Film selbst.


----------



## HerrHartz (2. Juli 2017)

Bisher fand ich eigentlich jede DC-Verfilmung klasse (gut, Suicide Squad habe ich noch nicht gesehen). Mit den Marvel-Verfilmungen kann ich größtenteils echt gar nix anfangen.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juli 2017)

Suicide Squad ist imho ein Tiefpunkt.... Bin sonst wesentlich besseres von DC gewohnt. Die Darstellung des Jokers und die schauspielerische Leistung des Darstellers sind dabei das negative Highlight und eine Beleidigung für den Charakter. Erst Recht wenn man mit Heth Ledger als Joker ganz andere Kaliber der Charakterdarstellung gewohnt ist.


----------



## matrixfehler (3. Juli 2017)

Sehe das wie Herrhartz.
DC Top (mit Schwächen), Marvel Flopp (mit Stärken) ^^


----------



## Talisman79 (3. Juli 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Was aber wohl Hauptsächlich an Prodagonistin  Gal Gadot liegt und nicht am Film selbst.



klar ihre charmante art trägt den film auf jedenfall,aber auch insgesamt fand ich den jetzt nich schlecht.gibt wesentlich schlechtere,gerade in letzter zeit.die einzigen die für mich rausstachen waren logan und eben WW


----------



## Shinizm (3. Juli 2017)

Als ob das unterbelichtete Amipack als Maßstab dienen könnte.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juli 2017)

Shinizm schrieb:


> Als ob das unterbelichtete Amipack als Maßstab dienen könnte.


... beim Aufstehen auf den Kopf gefallen?

Du kannst deine Kritik am Film hier gerne kommunizieren, aber bitte auf eine normale Art & Weise und nicht so einen Unsinn.


----------



## Shinizm (3. Juli 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... beim Aufstehen auf den Kopf gefallen?
> 
> Du kannst deine Kritik am Film hier gerne kommunizieren, aber bitte auf eine normale Art & Weise und nicht so einen Unsinn.



Sorry. Ausgerechnet Heute kümmert es micht nicht die Bohne was Du denkst. Morgen vll. wieder.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juli 2017)

Kein Problem ... einigen wir uns auf drei Tage Forenpause, vllt. ist dann eine normale Kommunikation möglich!


----------



## Enisra (3. Juli 2017)

naja, also ein guter Schauspieler retter keinen Film
ist ja nicht so als wenn viele auch gerne mal des Geldes wegen in absoluten Scheiß Filmen unterwegs sind

Das gesamte Paket ist halt stimmig, was man jetzt von den letzen beiden Filmen nicht unbedingt sagen kann
und oh wunder, wenn man mal ein Gescheites Drehbuch und fähige Leute nimmt, bekommt man auch einen guten Superheldinnen Film raus und das liegt nicht daran dass die es Weibliche Helden sind, sondern vielleicht daran, dass die Scheiße waren ...


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Suicide Squad ist imho ein Tiefpunkt.... Bin sonst wesentlich besseres von DC gewohnt. Die Darstellung des Jokers und die schauspielerische Leistung des Darstellers sind dabei das negative Highlight und eine Beleidigung für den Charakter. Erst Recht wenn man mit Heth Ledger als Joker ganz andere Kaliber der Charakterdarstellung gewohnt ist.



Komisch. Ich fand Lethos Joker eigentlich ziemlich cool. Er war halt anders als der von Heath Ledger, aber nicht unbedingt schlechter.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Juli 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Komisch. Ich fand Lethos Joker eigentlich ziemlich cool. Er war halt anders als der von Heath Ledger, aber nicht unbedingt schlechter.


Er war halt ein totales, liebestolles Weichei, das wirkte auf mich auch nicht sonderlich cool. 
Ich fand Suicide Squad jetzt nicht total übel aber er war schon einer der schlechteren DC Filme. Nur Man of Steel gefiel mir noch weniger.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juli 2017)

*Wonder Woman: Gegen die DC-Heldin haben Batman &amp; Co. keine Chance!*

Und mir fehlte das durchgeknallte Irre. Das hatte Ledger so grandios drauf. Letho war arg plakativ, flach und eindimensional für meinen Geschmack.

Allerdings war der ganze Film nicht gerade ein Meisterwerk. Nicht nur Joker.


----------

